# does obama look drunk in this pic?



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 19, 2012)

I think he does


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol, I'd say tipsy at least.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, what if he is?


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol, clever birther, would have been funnier had you not had to take two posts to get it right


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2012)

We all know that Bushs' red nose came from rosacea


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Lol, clever birther, would have been funnier had you not had to take two posts to get it right



Ol' Mr. troll is a stumbler.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 19, 2012)

He shore is ugly.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytorUeuZj9o&playnext=1&list=PL798DE0F0EE195801&feature=results_video]Michelle Obama Stares At Barack Obama Crying - YouTube[/ame]

Maybe a little.... Poor Obama


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 19, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Well, what if he is?


Did Bush have a drinking problem the left just had a problem with?


----------



## beretta304 (Aug 19, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> Lol, clever birther, would have been funnier had you not had to take two posts to get it right



I made my point.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 19, 2012)

.

Dark beer, good choice Mr. Pres.

.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 19, 2012)

PixieStix said:


> Michelle Obama Stares At Barack Obama Crying - YouTube
> 
> Maybe a little



I think obama was suffering from one of those all nighters at the pub again.  Michelle 
had that my husband was drunk again look on her face.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 19, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, clever birther, would have been funnier had you not had to take two posts to get it right
> ...


You sure showed me. I'm sure Im the one looking foolish right now


----------



## Rozman (Aug 19, 2012)

PixieStix said:


> Michelle Obama Stares At Barack Obama Crying - YouTube
> 
> Maybe a little



Michelle is thinking ...Damm Barack you said we'd be hanging with Jay Z,Beyonce and the Black Eyed
Peas every night at the WH...


----------



## beretta304 (Aug 19, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



You look foolish as soon as you post.  Now hurry along and log out and right back in but I'll still be here exposing you at every turn.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 19, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



OK you two knock it off this thread is supposed to be a good hearted politic poke at obama not each other.


----------



## AmyNation (Aug 19, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > beretta304 said:
> ...



I apologize.


----------



## beretta304 (Aug 19, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > beretta304 said:
> ...



You're right..carry on.


----------



## beretta304 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 19, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


I always do


----------



## antagon (Aug 19, 2012)

I approve of the extra-stout.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 19, 2012)

Obama on ACID! - YouTube


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 19, 2012)

PixieStix said:


> Obama on ACID! - YouTube



Double


----------



## Rozman (Aug 19, 2012)

We better hurry up and have our fun...
The racist patrol will be here soon...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 19, 2012)

Rozman said:


> We better hurry up and have our fun...
> The racist patrol will be here soon...



Fuck'em


----------



## Politico (Aug 19, 2012)

No he doesn't.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 19, 2012)

Politico said:


> No he doesn't.


I think obama has a drinking problem





































































*I really have a problem with the last two pics, setting a bad example*


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 19, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I think he does



Looks like St. Paddys Day

So if O'Bama isn't drunk




he's a sinner


----------



## earlycuyler (Aug 19, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I think he does



Ya, blotto.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 19, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...



Good Lord!!

WTF is the most powerful man in the world doing with a CORDED phone?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Well, what if he is?
> ...



I guess, but I don't care.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > No he doesn't.
> ...



stop it!

Your making me thirsty for a heartly dark lager.


----------



## Liability (Aug 19, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> We all know that Bushs' red nose came from rosacea



Why did Bubba's nose look like a copy of W.C. Fields' nose?






  President Clinton

And here is W.C. Fields making a sex joke:


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 19, 2012)

been to the Bethlehem Brew Works

great place to eat, but the beer they make sucks.  They put coriander in it.

What he's drinking is a sampler that they put out, about 3 are palatable.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 19, 2012)

Liability said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > We all know that Bushs' red nose came from rosacea
> ...



Bill's nose looked that way because Hillary knocked his lights out. And I'm pretty sure she's man enough to do it.


----------

